
Bees Get an Unlikely Ally: Monsanto - legodt
http://www.wired.com/2016/08/jerry-hayes-how-to-save-the-bees-monsanto/
======
beardicus
Bayer (which actually makes pesticides, included neonicotinoids) has an
apiarist, who did an AMA on reddit about a year ago:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/35l4lq/science_ama...](https://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/35l4lq/science_ama_series_im_sarah_myers_a_professional/)

Not sure which of these two have a harder job.

